# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  φορτιστης κινητου

## hlektrologos000

Καλησπερα παιδια ...ακουστε τι μου συμβαινει..πηρα εναν φορτιστη (οχι γνησιο) για ενα κινητο nec που μου χαρισαν, οταν τον συνδεω πανω στο τηλ μου βγαζει μυνημα στην οθονη *απομακρυνετε αμεσως τον φορτιστη -πολυ υψηλη ταση φορτισις*
τον απομακρυνα και εγω .
Μετραω την ταση στο πολυμετρο και μου δειχνει *5,7v* dc  μετραω και για ac  0v ολα κανονικα δηλ.

παιρνω εναν φορτιστη της nokia και προσαρμοζω πανω στο καλωδιο το βυσματακι που κουμπωνει στο τηλ...,τον βαζω στην πριζα και το τηλ αρχιζει να φορτιζει κανονικα ......

ποιο ειναι το κουφο....????..........οτι ο *φορτιστης της νοκια βγαζει 6.1v*

βοηθεια...τι μπορει να συμβαινει....?........  :Help:  ......  :Head:

----------


## jakektm

αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα , νομίζω πως ο μουφα φορτιστης θα βγάζει dc συνεχη τάση, ενώ ο γνήσιος βγάζει παλμούς....
έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον... Παντως απομάκρυνέ τον καλου κακου!!!

----------


## hlektrologos000

dc ταση δεν πρεπει να βγαζει...?   και   ο nokia  dc  βγαζει...

----------


## GEWKWN

μηπως "παιζει" κατι με το ρευμα 
βγαζει ο "μουφα" φορτιστης;

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Την ώρα που φορτίζει μέτρησες τι τάσεις βγάζουν και τα δύο?

----------


## leosedf

Φίλε μου πέτα τον στα σκουπίδια έτσι πως είναι και πάρε ένα γνησιο NEC.
Το πρόβλημα με αυτά είναι γνωστό εδώ και καιρό.
1) Δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί γνήσιοι
2) Το κινητό αναγνωρίζει οτι δεν είναι γνήσιος και αρνείται να δουλέψει.

Υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που ακόμα και γνήσιοι δεν λειτουργούν.
Τα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα.

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Την ώρα που φορτίζει μέτρησες τι τάσεις βγάζουν και τα δύο?


το εκανα και αυτο...η ταση πεφτει το ιδιο και στους 2 φορτιστες κατα  0.1v-0.2v

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Φίλε μου πέτα τον στα σκουπίδια έτσι πως είναι και πάρε ένα γνησιο NEC.
> Το πρόβλημα με αυτά είναι γνωστό εδώ και καιρό.
> 
>  Το κινητό αναγνωρίζει οτι δεν είναι γνήσιος και αρνείται να δουλέψει.
> 
> *Τα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα*.


με την τελευτεα σου προταση καταλαβαινω οτι ασχολησε αν δεν κανω λαθος επαγγελματικα με το θεμα 
αρα δεν μπορω να αμφισβητησω τα οσα λες οσα παραδοξα και αν μου φαινονται...

σκεφτικα μηπως  δεν ειναι πολλα τα  volt  τελικα  αλλα τα milliamper που  στελνει ο φορτισης (να κανει πολυ ταχεια φορτιση  δηλ..) και αυτο το κινητο να το ερμηνευει ως .............υψηλη ταση φορτισης-απομαρκυνετε αμεσα τον φορτιστη απο το κινητο

Ετσι  εβαλα ενα πολυμετρο σε σειρα και μετρησα ...390 μιλιαμπερ με τον νοκια   και 370 μιλιαμπερ ο ιματασιον για nec .....παλι μικροτερες τιμες πηρα δηλ και στα μιλιαμπερ......

με λιγα λογια πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι *εχεις δικιο φιλε leosedf * αναγνωριζει οτι δεν ειναι γνησιος και αρνειτε να δουλεψει.....


μηπως μπορεις να το ερμηνευσεις επιστημονικα πως γινετε και τον αναγνωριζει οτι δεν ειναι γνησιος ..?
[/b]

----------


## leosedf

Με ενα μικροελεγκτή μέσα στο φορτιστή που επικοινωνεί με το κινητό.
Παρόμοιο σύστημα είχαν και τα samsung παλιότερα αλλα εγκαταλήφθηκε η ιδέα λόγω του οτι τσάτιζε πολύ κόσμο, υπήρχαν παράπονα.
Ολα τα κατατήματα έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν μπορούν να προμηθευτούν φορτιστές που να λειτουργούν, ίσως σε καταστήματα cosmote να βρείς.

----------


## MHTSOS

Κάποια μοντέλα SAMSUNG έχουν και το κύκλωμα φόρτισης μέσα στον φορτιστή. Είναι αυτά που έχουν το λαμπάκι φόρτισης στο βύσμα του φορτιστή.

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμα χειρότερα δηλαδή...

----------


## xampos

κανονικαθελει γυρω στα 4,5v μαλλον ξερεις τι γινετεο νοκια σου βγαζει 6 και αλλα λιγο ρευμα ετσι πεφτει κοντα στα 4 που ειναι καλη για το κινητο σου ενω στοαλλο που πηρες θα αντεχει μεγαλυτερο φορτιο και δε θα πεφτει η ταση  και ετσι σου βγαζει αυτο το μηνυμα οποτε κρατα την πατεντα με το νοκια που εκανες  η πανε σε κανενα σοβαρο μαγαζι και παρε κανα καλο γυρω στα 10 ευρω κανει απο οτι ξερω

----------


## hlektrologos000

καλα σιγουρα θα κρατησω την πατεντα με τον νοκια φορτιστη.απλα εχω κολησει να τον κανω να δουλεψει.

να βαλω καμια ζενερ παραληλα στην εξοδο..να ριξω την ταση στα 4,5v .....?

τι λετε ? δεν νομιζω να παθει κατι ο φορτιστης.

παντος η υποψια μου ειναι οτι φταιει η ποιοτητα του dc  που βγαζει ο φορτιστης..μηπως δεν γινετε σωστη εξομαλυνση ,κατι τετοιο..

----------


## hlektrologos000

> καλα σιγουρα θα κρατησω την πατεντα με τον νοκια φορτιστη.απλα εχω κολησει να τον κανω να δουλεψει.
> για την ταση που ειπες xampos  να πεφτει κατα την φορτιση δεν ισχυει (διαβασε παραπανω) 
> 
> να βαλω καμια ζενερ παραληλα στην εξοδο..να ριξω την ταση στα 4,5v .....?
> 
> τι λετε ? δεν νομιζω να παθει κατι ο φορτιστης.
> 
> παντος η υποψια μου ειναι οτι φταιει η ποιοτητα του dc  που βγαζει ο φορτιστης..μηπως δεν γινετε σωστη εξομαλυνση ,κατι τετοιο..

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Μπορείς να μας πείς τα αναγραφόμενα χαρακτηριστικά του κάθε φορτιστή?

----------


## hlektrologos000

nokia  ACP-12E.......input ac 100-240v  50-60HZ  150mA        output  dc 5,7v 800mA  (made in china)  γνησιος .

FOREVER  nec 22i....input ac 100-220v  47-63HZ  200mA         output  dc 4,5v-9,5max 800mA  (made in china)

      εχει και σιτε με το προιον ...http://www.forevergsm.com/product-search.mx  το 22i   ειναι.

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δεν είναι σταθεροποημένη η τάση? Είναι μεταβλητή?
Μπορείς να γράψεις το μοντέλο του φορτιστή γιατί για το Ν22ι υπάρχουν τρείς επιλογές στο site που μας έδωσες.

----------


## leosedf

Βρε σείς? Μήπως να σας δώσω κανένα φορτιστή καινούριο με 3-4 ευρώ να τελειώνουμε?
Το ψάξιμο που έχετε κάνει αξίζει οσο 30 φορτιστές :P

----------


## ΕΥΚΛΕΙΔΗΣ

Με το συμπαθειο αλλά η επίλυση τέτοιων θεμάτων αποδίδει γνώση που δεν αγοράζεται 3-4€.

----------


## DT200

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ , δεν είναι για τα λεφτά αλλά το γιατί δε δουλεύει

----------


## leosedf

Αν έχεις όλο το χρόνο στη διάθεση σου συμφωνώ κι εγώ.
Αν δεν τον έχεις, αγοράζεις ένα φορτιστή.

----------

